# Bacterial infection - cervix



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

Not sure whether you'll be able to help, but will be very happy if you can!!

I got my smear test results back today, which state "benign cell changes indicating a bacterial infection".  I live in Italy (not sure if that is relevant, but) and my GP is no help whatsoever.  He will give me a prescription if I ask for one, but will not have a clue what to do with this information.  Usually I would go direct to my gynae, but she is away until 28th March, and I am going for embryo transfer on 11 April.

My question is this.  If I have a bacterial infection, is it necessary to do further tests to identify where it comes from?  Or is it possible just to ask my GP for an antibiotic and that will clear it up and ensure that I don't have an infection that may compromise my uterus when it comes to accepting the embryos?  

If you can't help, don't worry.  I think (hope) I am over worrying a little partly due to looming treatment.  

Thanks anyway

VECX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You probably need a high vaginal swab and microbiology to culture the bug and find out the correct antibiotic to treat it with.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for your response, that's v helpful


----------

